# New to the Site. 05' Giant STP



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new to the site and my name is James. I'm about 22yrs old, 5'9 220lbs, and Have been riding for about 3 years now. I have had a few different bikes such as, a Jamis Komodo 1.0, Specialized P1 (stolen), ZHI Z1 trials bike (traded), and my new bike a 2005 Giant STP 1. I traded my ZHI for the STP, B/c I want to get back into street riding and Dirt Jumping. I have rode the bike a couple of times now and I have noticed that the gearing is all crazy on it, 22th front and 16th rear, also the rims are weak feels I know I will bend these.

Basically I have been searching around the site for other people's STP setups but can't seem to find much. Can all STP Owners Post pics of their bike or their bikes setup. I'm basically looking for ideas on what I should get to upgrade my bike a bit. My bike is below.


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

bump. Looking for suggestions on 3pcs Cranks. what's a good company to look into?


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

id look at diety or profile for a 3 piece crank setup, the setup looks good besides wheelset, i would rock them till i killed them, then i would look at azonic outlaws or transition revolution for wheels. other than that your rig looks good, except the crazy low gearing, i would go 32/16 and see how you like that, then go higher or lower depending of preference


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

I have noticed that most wheel sets now are coming with a 20mm thru-axle for the front. What would I have to do to make that a regular quick release axle?


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

220 lbs, man you're a clydesdale!

There are 20mm QR out there for front forks....

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK404G00-Marzocchi+Qr20+Axle.aspx

Also, the Deity cranks are super sick, but if you like the external bb like your hussefelts, check out Race Face stuff with the X-Type bb. Evolve dh and Diabolus are both good, and I think I may have mentioned in a thread earlier today that the Evolve DH cranks for '08 are on super sale new on some sites like jenson and pricepoint. Can't beat that.


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL whats a Clydesdale??

OK great I will make sure I keep that in mind as I'm looking for a new wheel set, Since I know it will only be a couple rides before I kill the wheels on the bike.

I want to get a crank that is going to hold up to my weight. Someone told me go with a square taper BB b/c they are strong, but I had one on my trials bike and I killed that. I have noticed that most people doing DJ use a 3pcs crank. Does profile make a good strong 3pcs crank?


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Clydesdales are big riders my man!

Anyway, you can't go wrong with Profiles, they've been in the game forever, but they are expensive.

I really like the Deity Vendettas because they're just a well designed crank from a cool company. For your weight you need the stiffest you can get; take a look at some of the reviews on cranks and you'll get an idea of what's good. If I hadn't gotten my Race Faces so cheap I would've bought the Deitys. Another cool thing ab Deity is their warranty, which is lifetime, and how they offer 50% off on crash replacements.

Another really strong external cup bb crankset, but pricey, are the Shimano Saints. I don't think you'd necessarily need a square taper, and honestly, I can't even tell you a reputable company that makes DH/FR specific square taper cranks.

Also, with your 16t rear cog, I'd recommend getting at least a 32t in front for a cool 2:1 ratio. It looks like your hussefelt crank is a double; did you consider moving the chain up to your bigger chainring?


----------



## sixgun_sound (Dec 1, 2007)

Yo! said:


> Clydesdales are big riders my man!


Actually, Clydesdales are big horses, and also a nickname for big riders.

I'm 6'4", 220. I rode that same frame for about a year... and possibly the same wheelset. I'll post a pic of my bike taken right before I sold it. There are lots of places to upgrade... but that's such a great bike as long as you don't mind aluminum.

I'd convert to single speed. I was running 32/15. I'd also get some 3" rise, really wide bars. It feels a little wierd at first, but it's so great to jump with big bars. I couldn't believe how much better it felt.

I love how you say you're "about 22 years old" in your original post. Like you think you might be 23 or something. Haha.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I bought an STP in 04. The POS fork lasted a month. The only original stuff on it is seat post, clamp, one brake lever, the brake calipers and rotors, and the old front rim (now on the back). I've killed 3 suspension forks, and the frame broke in '06. 


 Frame *-Giant STP*Fork*-DMR Trailblade*Headset*-Sealed Internal*Stem*-Azonic Shorty Deluxe*Bars*-Azonic DoubleWall*Grips*- ODI Rogue*Brake Lever*-Avid*Brake cable*-Sram Compressionless*Brakes*-Avid mech*Pedals*-Odyssey Trailmix*Crank*-Primo EXEL*Bottom Bracket*-Euro - 22mm Ti Spindle*Sprocket*-Profile 28T*Chain*-KMC 410H*Seat*-S&M*Seatpost*-Giant*Seatpost Clamp*-Giant*Front Tire*-Kenda K-Rad*Front Rim*-Singletrack*Front Hub*-Hadley 20mm*Front Spokes*-36*Rear Tire*-Kenda K-Rad*Rear Rim*-Alexrims DM24*Rear Hub*-Nashbar SS*Rear Spokes*-36*Freewheel/Cog*-Shimano 12T*Pegs*-nope*


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

Clydesdales are horses?


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yo! said:


> Anyway, you can't go wrong with Profiles, they've been in the game forever, but they are expensive.
> 
> Also, with your 16t rear cog, I'd recommend getting at least a 32t in front for a cool 2:1 ratio. It looks like your hussefelt crank is a double; did you consider moving the chain up to your bigger chainring?


It is a double and I was considering to move it up to the top ring but the chain on the bike is to small. I need to get a new chain. for it



sixgun_sound said:


> I'd convert to single speed. I was running 32/15. I'd also get some 3" rise, really wide bars. It feels a little wierd at first, but it's so great to jump with big bars. I couldn't believe how much better it felt.
> 
> I love how you say you're "about 22 years old" in your original post. Like you think you might be 23 or something. Haha.


Mine is converted to single speed. The guy who had the bike before me used it for trials, so he had that don'e already.

LOL i'm 22 but will be 23 in november.



sittingduck said:


> I bought an STP in 04. The POS fork lasted a month. The only original stuff on it is seat post, clamp, one brake lever, the brake calipers and rotors, and the old front rim (now on the back). I've killed 3 suspension forks, and the frame broke in '06.


Thats a nice looking bike. Do you jump those ramps behind the bike? My buddies and I will hopefully be jumping some those size by the summer.


Yo! said:


> Clydesdales are horses?


LOL yeah I looked up the word after I submitted that reply. Clydesdales are those huge horses you see at the carnival.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Mtbiker1986 said:


> Thats a nice looking bike. Do you jump those ramps behind the bike? My buddies and I will hopefully be jumping some those size by the summer.


'07 
http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1873056&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=ffffff&fullscreen=1

'08

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1847383&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=ffffff&fullscreen=1

'09

.... coming soon!


----------



## sixgun_sound (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's mine. I miss it. Also, a pic of the rear chain guide I made.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Waiting on Igz to post his [decked] STP........................................


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thats a nice jump setup you guys got. The area my friends and I found a month ago is pretty opena dn has some small stuff already but once it warms up a bit here and the snow melts we will start building them up.

That's clean bike Sixgun_Sound.


----------



## SKOOBEY (Feb 19, 2009)

everybody seems to love the stp


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

Well I have noticed on here that people debt which bike is better, the specialized P-series or the Giant STP. I have had a P1 for a season and I liked it, but I now have the STP and I like the sturdy feeling of this bike better.


----------



## Yo! (Dec 4, 2008)

I was being facetious.

I'm aware that Clydesdales are horses., IE, Budweiser Clydesdales.


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

lol. see what happens when you type some word that everyone doesn't know.


----------



## haglersp (Mar 28, 2008)

DO NOT get a square taper bb and crank. i work at my lbs and i have had to replace so many cranks for square taper because they get loose and then strip out with pressure. and thats just from riding. it will happen even faster and more often on DJ.


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

yeah I had a square taper on my trials bike and that only lasted a couple of rides it seemed till it bent.


----------



## whattree? (Nov 2, 2005)

That's crazy.This site has a ton a of stp owners.If those are sun rims then yes I feel your pain.I can and easily weight 210,but during riding season I'm 190.I have a chase with ditchwitches,and they suck.I doubt you don't need the dual ring,and run the gears you think you'll need.I run a full cassette,some run four,or five gears.Hope it helps.


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah they are Sun. I want to get a nice sturdy strong wheel set got any suggestions? I'm guessing your ditchwitches arn't good lol.


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm surprised there's not more pictures of STP's. I figured there would be a lot more responses to this thread.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

sittingduck said:


> '07
> http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1873056&server=vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=0&show_portrait=0&color=ffffff&fullscreen=1
> 
> '08
> ...


Is that somewhere in oregon or am I way Off?? if so please divulge.


----------



## Mtbiker1986 (Mar 1, 2009)

So I rode my bike today and it seems a bit heavy!! what do you guys think I can swap out safely to shave a few grams off the bike but still keep the strength of the bike.


----------



## mtbnomad (Nov 4, 2005)

*mtbiker, here's mine ...*

currently running a rock shox pike 454 @ 100 mm and maxxis holy rollers.


----------

